# 3 state 3 mountain



## jgray (Feb 27, 2005)

What is this ride like,is it supported,how are the roads. i have never done this ride and i know of noone who has.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Great ride, fantastic support, and the roads are good overall.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

I highly suggest it!

The roads are, for the most part, in very good shape. There are a few rough sections but not too bad. I rode the metric course this past Saturday and the full 100 three weeks ago. Some nice climbing (uhh, the third climb is a killer), and some great views make this one worth doing. Support is excellent. It seems to me the last few years turnout has really increased. . . a lot. Anyway, do it! You'll be gald you did.

If you need any more specific info, let me know. Also, check: http://www.chattbike.com/events/3_state/3stchlng.htm


----------



## bill105 (Mar 19, 2003)

jgray said:


> What is this ride like,is it supported,how are the roads. i have never done this ride and i know of noone who has.


roads are good except for sand mountain and you wont be going fast enough up it to be a problem. the ride is fantastic and the support stops are great. two years ago they handed out all the pizza and beer you wanted at the end.

some of the descents are awesome too.


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Dang 'legs,*

you'll be flyin' come May.


----------



## trek2100 (Jan 27, 2005)

I planning on this ride also. I talked to a couple of people that I ride with and they said it was a great ride. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Great Ride*

We live between Sand Mtn. and the climb up Lookout Mtn. so we ride portions of the course almost every day. We have been doing training rides on sections every Saturday with various size groups. Your more than welcome to come and preride it with us. Go to the Chattanooga Bicycle Club website for details on the ride calender. It really is a very nice course. The three major clims get tougher as you go. So by the time you go up Burkhalter your plenty warmed up. As of last year there was still pizza and beer at the finish.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*Great ride!*



jgray said:


> What is this ride like,is it supported,how are the roads. i have never done this ride and i know of noone who has.


I'll be coming FROM PA! to ride it (2nd time for me-my bud Dave's mom-in-law lives in Chattanooga so it's a free stay  ). I'll echo all the comments so far. We'll have to get a RBR group pic at the start (or finish) to post? I'll be wearing my RBR kit.


----------



## justridingalong (Mar 2, 2005)

*another chattanoogan chiming in*

Echoing everyone else's sentiments. Great ride, all around.
The Suck Creek climb has the worst road conditions, but hey, it's Alabama, what do you expect, tee hee.
I do portions of this ride quite a bit. The Sequatchie Valley is a great place to ride.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

May be mixed up. . . 

The Suck Creek Mountain climb = good road.

The Sand Mountain climb = rough Alabama road.


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Alabama roads*

Hey, Alabama roads add a little character to a tough ride ... a little Roubaix right here in the Deep South. Ok, maybe a lot.


----------



## justridingalong (Mar 2, 2005)

My bad.
You are correct sir!



deadlegs said:


> May be mixed up. . .
> 
> The Suck Creek Mountain climb = good road.
> 
> The Sand Mountain climb = rough Alabama road.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey, 12x23! You riding it this year? How's the knee? Hope to see you in May.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Has anyone done this ride and Mt Mitchell? How do they compare?

Thanks.
Lou.


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Oh yeah*

Yeah, no way I miss 3s/3m. I'm switching back and forth between SPD-SL's and Zero's tryin' to find a pedal that'll settle things down.


----------



## bill105 (Mar 19, 2003)

man...look at how many are already pre-registered as of 4-15

http://www.chattbike.com/events/3_state/reg_state2005.htm

may be a record year


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

see you guys there. i'm preregistered, as is a large group from memphis and the surrounding area. biggest group so far from home, methinks.

better either get to that first SAG early, or plan for an empty bladder, or use "man facilities". the rush at SAG 1 for the porta-lets has always been less than ideal.

we're going to taco mac for dinner.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

J, Glad to hear you're riding it again this year. I was not sure you would be heading over this way with all the metamorphatizativations your seeing lately. They will be doing things a bit different at the start so I am not sure if we are in for a smooth mass start or smooth mass chaos. Either way, lots of people riding this year.

I have a new pony in the stable and she is ready for her first organized ride. I stumbled over a new 2003 Pinarello Prince for an unpassupable price, bought it and robbed the Raleigh to build it up. I've been breakin' her in the last few months and, well, she's a screamer. I still like the Merckx but the Pinarello fits me properly. 

Taco Mac after the ride? What about the night before. . . are you guys getting in late or will you be here early enough to catch food and drink? 

Mike


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

probably driving in the morning of the ride and staying overnight saturday. i have dogs at home who will have to be "dogsit"--that plus hotel plus driving is making this $30 century not $30, if you know what i mean.

i haven't missed a year of the 3/3 since 2001; this will be my fifth (and fattest, slowest, most painful).


----------

